# Collar or Harness for Toy Poodles?



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Well since he is a tiny bugger I would go with a mesh/cloth harness. Click here for a picture of what they look like. Or one made for rabbits but would work on a tiny dog. To me on a tiny dog (under 5 pounds) a harness is better then a collar as they can cause less damage to their tiny bodies. I would keep a collar on at all time with ID and just use the harness when walking.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

About collar and harness..... My only thing about a harness is that a dog can pull out of it. My moms jack russell did that when she was dropping her off at the groomer. She didn't want to go through that door! lol Luckily my mom caught her before she could run off (groomer is on a VERY busy road) 

So now she wear's a regular collar with tags and then a thin choker when she goes out. She will slip out of a collar no matter how tight you make it. Just take caution if your out and your dog become's frightened. Of course all this info depends on your dog too. 

I personally always walk my dogs on a choker collar just to be safe. I also own large dogs and I believe a choke collar gives better control.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

tangerineman said:


> My little Toy Poodle's only 9 weeks old, but I want to get him used to going for walks.
> 
> Are harnesses more appropriate for Toy Poodles, or does a simple collar work as well or better?
> 
> ...


I found that the minis trained really well - we started them with a harness but now they have a collar - they walk right next to my left leg and hardly ever try to pull. If the littliest one get tired - she will jump on my legs and bark so I pick her up and put her in my coat! lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Pamela said:


> I found that the minis trained really well - we started them with a harness but now they have a collar - they walk right next to my left leg and hardly ever try to pull. If the littliest one get tired - she will jump on my legs and bark so I pick her up and put her in my coat! lol


I honestly think they would just walk with me without a lead if I let them but I am scared of cars. lol


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

tangerineman said:


> My little Toy Poodle's only 9 weeks old, but I want to get him used to going for walks.
> 
> Are harnesses more appropriate for Toy Poodles, or does a simple collar work as well or better?
> 
> ...


Just thinking back - its been 9 years since we got the minis - I might have used a choke collar at first to train them to heel.


----------

